# [Guide] How to flash the Open Market FFU for the IDOL4s Open Market 6071W



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2017)

As we currently know it the open market FFU for the IDOL 4s will not flash properly to the open market model IDOL 4s phone.  The below steps and attached files will allow this to change.

I was thankfully able to find this information due to a member over at 4pda who put together steps using the full engineering tool (link). They shared the link here to that post.  Since I cannot attach the full files of that tool here due to size restrictions, I came up with an alternate method to share on this site and attach the needed files to flash.

This is a an alternate method to flash your open market IDOL 4s with the Open market FFU.  You do this at your own risk. I personally feel it is relatively safe to use this method since we are in EDL (Emergency Download) mode anyway, yet even though I have done this now 4 or 5 times flashing an ffu to the IDOL 4s there is still a risk that something could go wrong.  So I/we are not responsible if you kill your phone.  The following directions assume you are running Windows 10 Creators update on the PC you are flashing from.  If you need assistance downloading or installing the Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 drivers you will need to look on the internet or search XDA forums.  There are plenty of resources on that.  The good thing is that when I tested it from my tablet for the first time the device showed up in device manager as QHUSB_BULK.  I simply right clicked it in device manager and updated the driver to get the correct USB driver installed. It flashed fine after that. With that out of the way I can share the information to flash the open market ffu.

Make sure you charge your phone prior. To be safe 100%. This can be done at the minimum 40% charge or maybe 20% but that could be pushing it depending on the health of your battery.

--Obtain the open market ffu file
Download the open market firmware ffu from WDRT by opening the tool and selecting the open market IDOL 4s and advancing the steps/windows until it finishes downloading.  Click cancel once done and close WDRT.  By default it should download to C:\ProgramData\Alcatel\Packages\Products\6071W\RTM_IDOL_4S_Open_F1052.16.09031.50700_1052.16.09031.50700.FFU

--Download the attached Idol4S.zip
Download the attached zip file 
In the attached zip file you will find the following:
Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin
rawprogram_6071w_OM.xml
emmcdl.exe

You only need to use the emmcdl.exe file and the bin file. Don't worry about the xml file for now.

--Setup the files for flashing
Extract them to their own folder.  So for the sake of argument we have them here: C:\Idol4S\
There will be 3 files in the Idol4s folder.  Next move the FFU file you downloaded previously to this folder for simplicity.

Now you will see 4 files there under C:\Idol4S\:
RTM_IDOL_4S_Open_F1052.16.09031.50700_1052.16.09031.50700.FFU
Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin
rawprogram_6071w_OM.xml
emmcdl.exe

--Reboot your IDOL 4s into Emergency download mode.
Turn off your Idol 4s windows phone. Once powered down push and hold the volume Down Key in and keep it held in.  

Next plug in the phone to the USB C cable connected to your PC.  
It will vibrate but continue to hold the Down volume key for a second or two. You should see device manager recognize the phone as something like QHUSB_BULK or Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008. 

If it shows up as  QHUSB_BULK or something else you need to install the correct drivers in order for it to appear as QDloader 9008.  

Once it shows as QDloader 9008 like the pic below. Write down the port number it shows up under...in my case COM3







--Flash the phone
Once in EDL mode open the folder where your 4 files for flashing are stored.  Then either open a powershell prompt or command prompt Click File > Open Windows PowerShell or click File > Open Command prompt.
Begin to run the below commands:

from Windows PS -- 
	
	



```
.\emmcdl.exe -p com3 -f C:\Idol4S\Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin -ffu C:\Idol4S\RTM_IDOL_4S_Open_F1052.16.09031.50700_1052.16.09031.50700.FFU
```

from cmd -- 
	
	



```
emmcdl.exe -p com3 -f C:\Idol4S\Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin -ffu C:\Idol4S\RTM_IDOL_4S_Open_F1052.16.09031.50700_1052.16.09031.50700.FFU
```
The flashing takes a bit of time.  You will see lots of output scrolling.  Just leave the device and the screen alone for a bit until it finishes.  Once it's finished the phone will reboot automatically.

If it stalls at he beginning or fails.  Reboot your phone and put it into EDL mode again.  Or reattach the usb cable and put into EDL mode again.  Retry the command.  

Again, to repeat, if you choose to do any of this it is at the risk to your own device.  Thanks.


----------



## djtonka (Dec 8, 2017)

Did you ever try  WPID for it?


----------



## nate0 (Dec 8, 2017)

djtonka said:


> Did you ever try  WPID for it?

Click to collapse



I believe so.  Tried ffutool.exe too.


----------



## tbrcan (Dec 18, 2017)

Great tutorial Nate!
Easy to follow and working without a glitch.

Just a remark for those who might think that this could sim-unlock their 6071W - IT DOES NOT!

While it will load the Open market FFU the model reported is still 6071W, still locked to TMO and WDRT will still not recognise it to load Open market sw.


----------



## compu829 (Dec 24, 2017)

the sequence for 9008 mode is Vol_dn & Power


----------



## nate0 (Dec 29, 2017)

compu829 said:


> the sequence for 9008 mode is Vol_dn & Power

Click to collapse



If I plug the phone in while it is powered off, and push only both volume rocker buttons in at the same time it will go into edl mode every time.  I dont think I tried both the power and volume down keys though.  If that works too, then good.


----------



## compu829 (Jan 2, 2018)

nate0 said:


> If I plug the phone in while it is powered off, and push only both volume rocker buttons in at the same time it will go into edl mode every time.  I dont think I tried both the power and volume down keys though.  If that works too, then good.

Click to collapse



If you are starting it with the phone off, just hold VolDn while plugging it into the computer.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks for double checking this.  I updated the post with that small detail .


----------



## nate0 (Jan 3, 2018)

Folks, here is the tool that helped me acquire the loader file for this phone.  The tool packages are greater than 30MB so I had to share a link for them.  Someone might find this useful.  It was originally hosted on the 4pda forums, so the credit goes to those guys over there for making this tool available.  The tool can also reflash the OpenMarket Idol4s.  It basically works by building a compressed exe file from the FFU based on the model you chose (Idol4Pro).  You launch that newly made exe file and it opens as a flashing tool.  You put your phone into EDL mode and the tool then can flash the phone.  Link


----------



## sco1984 (Jan 10, 2018)

Model of alcatel idol 4s is: ALCATEL IDOL 4S with Windows 10 NA
If I connect my idol 4s to WDRT & select 'Open Market' from the list and proceed, in firmware line it says firmware version: unknown. [for Device]
available firmware on server:  1052.16.09031.50700

How to proceed? Thanks.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 10, 2018)

sco1984 said:


> Model of alcatel idol 4s is: ALCATEL IDOL 4S with Windows 10 NA
> If I connect my idol 4s to WDRT & select 'Open Market' from the list and proceed, in firmware line it says firmware version: unknown. [for Device]
> available firmware on server:  1052.16.09031.50700
> 
> How to proceed? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Are you trying to flash your device from WDRT?  What have you done so far, what are you trying to do?


----------



## sco1984 (Jan 11, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Are you trying to flash your device from WDRT?  What have you done so far, what are you trying to do?

Click to collapse


 @nate0 : As per the instructions in this thread I am trying to = 





> Download the open market firmware ffu from WDRT

Click to collapse




My device has same firmware version as on server.
So the question is do I need to download that file to proceed with rest of the process?
The reason I want to flash my device using better/different firmware is because WhatsApp web isn't working in my phone.
Camera in my IDOL 4s with Windows 10 NA is unable to scan whatsapp web QR code.
However 3rd party application is able to scan whatsapp web QR code.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 11, 2018)

sco1984 said:


> @nate0 : As per the instructions in this thread I am trying to =
> 
> My device has same firmware version as on server.
> So the question is do I need to download that file to proceed with rest of the process?
> ...

Click to collapse



Alcatel only has one fw revision per device variant.  Each has the same issue which you list...Camera in my IDOL 4s with Windows 10 NA is unable to scan whatsapp web QR code.  You can change fw but I doubt that will fix your issue as each variant faces that whatsapp issue even the Idol 4 Pro EURO variant.


----------



## dyasten (Jan 20, 2018)

I tried to get into Emergency Download Mode.
Q1: Instead of "QHUSB_BULK" or "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" I only see "Care Suite Emergency Connectivity". What should I do?
Q2: Once Q1 is solved, can I use VMware running Windows 10 Creators update? Because it says it's assumed to run that. Also I have Windows 7 on my machine; that's why I should use the Virtual Machine


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

dyasten said:


> I tried to get into Emergency Download Mode.
> Q1: Instead of "QHUSB_BULK" or "Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008" I only see "Care Suite Emergency Connectivity". What should I do?
> Q2: Once Q1 is solved, can I use VMware running Windows 10 Creators update? Because it says it's assumed to run that. Also I have Windows 7 on my machine; that's why I should use the Virtual Machine

Click to collapse



For Q1 you might try to right click it in device manager and Update the Driver manually.  Or let windows search for a better driver...
For Q2, technically you can as long as your HW supports virualizaion which is enabled in the bios (whole other topic...)


----------



## dyasten (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> For Q1 you might try to right click it in device manager and Update the Driver manually.  Or let windows search for a better driver...
> For Q2, technically you can as long as your HW supports virualizaion which is enabled in the bios (whole other topic...)

Click to collapse



I managed to get Q1 working. Thanks
I asked a friend to borrow his computer running the latest Windows 10 update. Should I use his computer? He will bring it this weekend. Or do I really need the Windows 10 Creators update?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

@dyasten
With emmcdl.exe do a test first.
emmcdl.exe -l  ::: this should list devices it sees and you should see your port COMxx...or whatever the COM number is.
emmcdl.exe -p COMxx -f <Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin> :::  this should result in just a command complete.  All it does is load the programmer and look for a repsonse.
If those work, I would assume you are good to flash the phone at that point.  I will leave it up to you to decide on using a W10 pc or not...


----------



## dyasten (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> @dyasten
> With emmcdl.exe do a test first.
> emmcdl.exe -l  ::: this should list devices it sees and you should see your port COMxx...or whatever the COM number is.
> emmcdl.exe -p COMxx -f <Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin> :::  this should result in just a command complete.  All it does is load the programmer and look for a repsonse.
> If those work, I would assume you are good to flash the phone at that point.  I will leave it up to you to decide on using a W10 pc or not...

Click to collapse



I got command complete on my current Windows 7. It was on COM6. I did shift + right-click in the folder and opened cmd; there I did:

```
emmcdl.exe -p COM6 -f Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin -ffu RTM_IDOL_4S_Open_F1052.16.09031.50700_1052.16.09031.50700.FFU
```

It flashed succesfully I think:

```
<log value="Finished programming start_sector 122142720 and TotalSectorsToProgram 256"/>
</data>
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
<data>
<response value="ACK" rawmode="false" />
</data>
Status: 0 The operation completed successfully.
```

The reason I wanted to flash is because I want Dutch language on my phone. But after succesfully flashing I still don't see Dutch. How could I get the Dutch (Belgian) language pack?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

You should be able to load the language pack cab file if it is missing by using iutool.  What region are you residing in?  If you are in Europe I guess you could flash the Idol 4 Pro variant ffu which I believe should have that language pack already packed in, but you would need to confirm that first...

Edit: There are 3 variant FFUs for this phone.  The T-Mobile US / Open market / Idol 4 Pro


----------



## dyasten (Jan 20, 2018)

I flashed your ffu open marked there is no Dutch in it. Where to download the cab? I'm from Belgium, language is Dutch/Flemisch


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

dyasten said:


> I flashed your ffu open marked there is no Dutch in it. Where to download the cab? I'm from Belgium, language is Dutch/Flemisch

Click to collapse



Try this one here


----------



## dyasten (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> You should be able to load the language pack cab file if it is missing by using iutool.  What region are you residing in?  If you are in Europe I guess you could flash the Idol 4 Pro variant ffu which I believe should have that language pack already packed in, but you would need to confirm that first...
> 
> Edit: There are 3 variant FFUs for this phone.  The T-Mobile US / Open market / Idol 4 Pro

Click to collapse



Also if I look at version about it still says Alcatel IDOL 4S with Windows 10 NA

What is NA? And I don't think the ffu is flashed, is it? Because there's still version 10 NA


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

dyasten said:


> Also if I look at version about it still says Alcatel IDOL 4S with Windows 10 NA
> 
> What is NA? And I don't think the ffu is flashed, is it? Because there's still version 10 NA

Click to collapse



The Open Market FFU is the Version NA.  The T-Mobile FFU is for T-Mobile branding.  The Idol 4 Pro is the model aimed at Europe.  It flashed.  You just flashed the same ffu you had on it originally is all.


----------



## dyasten (Jan 20, 2018)

nate0 said:


> The Open Market FFU is the Version NA.  The T-Mobile FFU is for T-Mobile branding.  The Idol 4 Pro is the model aimed at Europe.  It flashed.  You just flashed the same ffu you had on it originally is all.

Click to collapse



Can I flash the Pro FFU on my Open Marked version using your cmd command? And what's the command to install the cab you linked? Thanks


----------



## nate0 (Jan 20, 2018)

For the cab to be pushed to your phone you need iutool.exe installed.  There is thread around with that package available to install, just search for it.  As for flashing the Idol 4 pro ffu, yes it should work just the same way.  Just name the Idol 4 pro ffu instead.  If it does not work out you can always just flash the original FFU back and push the language pack cab file instead.


----------



## dyasten (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks my friend for helping me out and making this guide 
I  realy appreciate it.

For those with the same problem as I, in Windows Device Recovery Tool select other OEM and choose the Pro model. It will start downloading the ffu file. It will be in C:\ProgramData\Alcatel\Packages\Products\6077X
Move the ffu file to the directory where emmcdl.exe is located.

Open CMD in that folder (shift + right-click; open command prompt here)

Assuming your COM port is 6 and the ffu file is F1052.16.10011.51400_1052.16.1011.51400.FFU and you didn't change the filename you should use this command:

```
emmcdl.exe -p COM6 -f Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin -ffu F1052.16.10011.51400_1052.16.1011.51400.FFU
```


----------



## dyasten (Jan 24, 2018)

Seems like I haven't network (3G & 4G) after I flashed the Pro version onto my 4s. How can I get it working? Is this somehow related to the flashing I did? It was working on the Open Market FFU.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 24, 2018)

dyasten said:


> Seems like I haven't network (3G & 4G) after I flashed the Pro version onto my 4s. How can I get it working? Is this somehow related to the flashing I did? It was working on the Open Market FFU.

Click to collapse



Seems yes.  I think it best to flash the open market and push the cab I linked several posts back.


----------



## dyasten (Jan 24, 2018)

Ok I'll do that. But strange though. Because it's a Belgian SIM card so it should work on the Pro version since they sell the phone over here


----------



## nate0 (Jan 25, 2018)

dyasten said:


> Ok I'll do that. But strange though. Because it's a Belgian SIM card so it should work on the Pro version since they sell the phone over here

Click to collapse



If you have the open market model then it has different radios then the IDOL 4 pro hw.  The OS might have a few customeizations to tailor to those hw/radio differences too.  Those did not jive with your specific device.


----------



## dyasten (Jan 25, 2018)

nate0 said:


> If you have the open market model then it has different radios then the IDOL 4 pro hw.  The OS might have a few customeizations to tailor to those hw/radio differences too.  Those did not jive with your specific device.

Click to collapse



Sorry to ask but how exactly do I push the cab and how to install with iutool? And will it be Dutch language system wide or only in certain apps/settings?

And isn't it strange that a Belgian simcard works on a Chinese phone but not on the European variant (ffu)? Belgium is located in Europe


----------



## nate0 (Jan 25, 2018)

dyasten said:


> Sorry to ask but how exactly do I push the cab and how to install with iutool? And will it be Dutch language system wide or only in certain apps/settings?
> 
> And isn't it strange that a Belgian simcard works on a Chinese phone but not on the European variant (ffu)? Belgium is located in Europe

Click to collapse



Install iuttool from here
cd to the directory where it is installed I believe it is cd "c:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\tools\bin\i386"
Then run iutool.exe -V -p c:\<path to the cab file> while the phone is connected to install it


----------



## dyasten (Jan 25, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Install iuttool from here
> cd to the directory where it is installed I believe it is cd "c:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\tools\bin\i386"
> Then run iutool.exe -V -p c:\<path to the cab file> while the phone is connected to install it

Click to collapse



C:\iutool>iutool -V -p C:\iutool\Languages

(IUTool Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

Log file: C:\Users\admin\AppData\Local\Temp\IUTool-
894FDEEF}.etl

[1] Started device 10e3e7147d76f728b28e469d8a354ee2
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferred file 1/1
[1] Transferring files complete: 1 file
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)
[1] Failed (0x8024a110)

ERROR: 0x8024a110

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x8024a110)

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:40 PM ----------

Never mind; after the restart it worked. Although I got an error on CMD

Thanks


----------



## dyasten (Jan 27, 2018)

So I flashed the ffu that came it when it was in the box(the open market one). My simcard is working and I can place calls. I also installed the Dutch cab and my phone is system wide Dutch language.  But now it seems like my 3G is not working. What could be wrong?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 27, 2018)

dyasten said:


> So I flashed the ffu that came it when it was in the box(the open market one). My simcard is working and I can place calls. I also installed the Dutch cab and my phone is system wide Dutch language.  But now it seems like my 3G is not working. What could be wrong?

Click to collapse



Good question.  How does it seem like it is not working?  Did you try a hard reset yet?


----------



## dyasten (Jan 27, 2018)

Well, if I turn on cellular data I can't browse neither ping.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 27, 2018)

dyasten said:


> Well, if I turn on cellular data I can't browse neither ping.

Click to collapse



It is hard to tell what exactly could be causing that.  You already did a hard reset?


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 27, 2018)

APN settings?


----------



## dyasten (Jan 28, 2018)

It was indeed the APN settings that weren't fetched automatically so I needed to configure it manually. 
Thanks!


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 28, 2018)

Where i live we have a word: if you know call a child


----------



## hupahopp (Feb 6, 2018)

*language pack cab*

please where can I download a language pack for the Czech Republic for the phone Alcatel Idol 4s


----------



## Gancheff (Feb 11, 2018)

*language pack cab*

nate0 and dyasten thank you,i looking for a Bulgarian language pack...isan't have some full language pack with all suported languages?


----------



## Meteorhead (Feb 11, 2018)

I stumbled across this thread, because I bought an unlocked Idol 4S with Windows 10 (GSM) from MS Store in the US and brought it home to Hungary. It too, cannot be set to Hungarian language, which I fear is also the cause for it to fail to sync all MS account contacts. On outlook.com, there's now an empty 'Contacts' section, and a new one called 'Other contacts' where there's a group named 'Kapcsolatok', which is Hungarian for contacts. There are all the contacts that worked on the Lumia 620, but don't sync now.

I'm a Linux sysadmin and Win power user, so I'm not afraid of giving flashing a try (although if I break the phone, there's virtually no support for it). Could we add Hungarian to the wish list, beside Czech and Bulgarian as well?

Does pushing the cab file via uitool.exe comes after flashing the ffu but still before first boot? I can download the language pack inside the phone, but it cannot be set as 'phone language' so it will not become the display language, just keyboard and date/time formats.

Thanks for all the help. Really great thread. I guess this is why the phone went on sale, because neither does MS or Alcatel care anymore.


----------



## Gancheff (Feb 11, 2018)

*language pack cab*

I found Bulgarian package and everything alright,for the czech colleague try ://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2017/04/microsoft.mainos.production_lang_cs-cz.cbs_ce21970914c06afbe51f837da220c7502b9ec602.cab
with http on the front(I can't post a link because I'm new)

Thank you again nate0

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------




Meteorhead said:


> I stumbled across this thread, because I bought an unlocked Idol 4S with Windows 10 (GSM) from MS Store in the US and brought it home to Hungary. It too, cannot be set to Hungarian language, which I fear is also the cause for it to fail to sync all MS account contacts. On outlook.com, there's now an empty 'Contacts' section, and a new one called 'Other contacts' where there's a group named 'Kapcsolatok', which is Hungarian for contacts. There are all the contacts that worked on the Lumia 620, but don't sync now.
> 
> I'm a Linux sysadmin and Win power user, so I'm not afraid of giving flashing a try (although if I break the phone, there's virtually no support for it). Could we add Hungarian to the wish list, beside Czech and Bulgarian as well?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try this for Hungarian ://download.windowsupdate.com/c/msdownload/update/software/dflt/2017/04/microsoft.mainos.production_lang_hu-hu.cbs_d001b638ea53871c84d93f222170ef2b0e2d9b7a.cab
with http at a front

I follow the nate0  instruction without reflashing the ffu...just hard reset after pushing the .cab file


----------



## Meteorhead (Feb 12, 2018)

Gancheff said:


> Try this for Hungarian ...
> with http at a front
> 
> I follow the nate0  instruction without reflashing the ffu...just hard reset after pushing the .cab file

Click to collapse



Thank you all for the help and the instructions. I tried applying the patches you mentioned, but encountered many problems along the way.


First of all, getting to the QDLoader detected was not easy, the links on obtaining the drivers for Windows 10 64-bit did not work, but ultimately I found the drivers here (no links allowed for newbies) .
Second, I too tried just applying the language pack, but it did not work. I already had Hungarian pack installed, but could not set it to phone language. After applying the linked Hungarian pack, it said it could be phone language after restart. I hit restart, and it set the device in an endless reboot. I had to re-apply the open market firmware to use the phone again.

Is there another language pack to try? I tried applying the language pack also still in the first setup phase (although I did select English on the first page), the device rebooted but did not ask about language again ("let's finish setting up your device")... indeed it would be the cleanest if the installer already had Hungarian as an option, but I take it that would require building a new image.

Could you give a little more indication how to have proper Hungarian language on the phone? Without it, I fear it will not be able to sync contact (Contacts vs. Névjegyek or Kapcsolatok, forgot which word it used). Copying contacts over to the folder it wants to use could be messy, because there's already a Hungarian Windows 10 notebook in use, and I'm pretty sure hell will break loose if they mismatch.

*Edit:* I experimented more, and if I add the Hungarian language pack BEFORE selecting English on the very first screen after flashing, the iutool will reboot the device and I can select Hungarian as the phone language whilst setting up the phone for the first time. To be more precise, I could but it goes into the aforementioned endless reboot. I suspect that the language pack does not match the firmware version. Where can I obtain Win10M language packs for a given firmware and OS version?


----------



## Meteorhead (Feb 13, 2018)

If I have a working Hungarian Lumia 640XL, is there a way to download the language pack from there, so I can deploy it on the Idol 4S?


----------



## kovalDN (Feb 14, 2018)

Can be to flash through QFIL (QPST):





> patch0.xml
> prog_emmc_firehose_8996.mbn
> rawprogram0.xml
> RTM_IDOL_4S_Open_F1052.16.09031.50700_1052.16.09031.50700.FFU

Click to collapse


----------



## nate0 (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes! QFIL does work. I had only ran it once and worked fine.  One would need to create the patch0.xml file manually as I did not include that in the attachments.  Additionally you can create the other rawprogram0.xml files for the other FFU variant files using the emmcdl.exe.


----------



## nate0 (Feb 26, 2018)

Meteorhead said:


> Where can I obtain Win10M language packs for a given firmware and OS version?

Click to collapse



Go to http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Home.aspx
Type in the OS version you need and 000-88 since you have the open market model.  Ex: (15063 000-88 and hit search)
There you will see the listed items.  Click download to open the list of cabs in another window and in that window search for the package you want to install.


----------



## maged31 (Mar 11, 2018)

*Tmobile locked*

Can you give me an FFu when using i can unlock my Tmobile locked phone?
thank you,


----------



## yzldll (Mar 12, 2018)

I will  flash the IDOL4sPro FFU for the IDOL4s，some questions：
1.Can I use “Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin，rawprogram_6071w_OM.xml”？

-------OK，I found “dyasten” already  done. I  will follow his steps.
-------the Pro FFU locked simcard。after flashed this FFU，i cannot find carrier。


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 12, 2018)

*adding a language cab*

Hello, I have made a tutorial but it is in the Czech language how to add a language cab


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 12, 2018)

yzldll said:


> I will  flash the IDOL4sPro FFU for the IDOL4s，some questions：
> 1.Can I use “Idol4S_PRO_WIN_NPRG7627.bin，rawprogram_6071w_OM.xml”？
> 
> -------OK，I found “dyasten” already  done. I  will follow his steps.
> -------the Pro FFU locked simcard。after flashed this FFU，i cannot find carrier。

Click to collapse



Hello when I idol 4s 6071W flash firmware from idol 4PRo 6077X so everything works as the phone has all the necessary settings and all language cab, but does not work phone
I attach an attachment


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 12, 2018)

*alcatel idol 4s problem with LTE bands in Europe (Czech Republic)*

In Alcatel idol 4s bought in the US they work 
UMTS: 1,2,4,5 
LTE: 2,4,12,5,7,17
GSM: 850/900/1800/1900  
and in Alcatel idol 4pro are enabled
GSM  850/900/1800/1900
LTE  1/3 / 7/8 / 20 / 28A / 38
and there are needed those in alcatel idol 4PRO
how to turn on LTE bands in alcatel 4 idol 4s bands from alcatel idol 4PRO?
I'm already desperate working only 3G and 4G on UMTS
I do not believe there are two roulette modems
I suppose it's factory set
and it's either for the US 4s (6071W) or for the rest of the world with 4PRO (6077X)
please anybody get some instructions how to thank
I have already asked for it here  https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/unlock-gsm-bands-windows-10-mobile-t3736731/page2
there is some LTE setting by chance in any of these .cab
http://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=000-11


----------



## yzldll (Mar 13, 2018)

using “Alcatel idol 4s FFU”,some WIFI signal cannot find,but  simcard work.
using “Alcatel idol 4pro FFU”,no WIFI bug,all WIFI signal can find,but simcard cannot work;

is there anything I can do to let WIFI & simcard all work ?


----------



## nate0 (Mar 13, 2018)

yzldll said:


> using “Alcatel idol 4s FFU”,some WIFI signal cannot find,but  simcard work.
> using “Alcatel idol 4pro FFU”,no WIFI bug,all WIFI signal can find,but simcard cannot work;
> 
> is there anything I can do to let WIFI & simcard all work ?

Click to collapse



You flashed the European ROM to North American Hardware.  It is like when getting permanent airplane mode when we flash the RM-938 variant ROM to an RM-940 device...
I only suspect the system drivers and RIL services are independently setup for the radio and bands that are hard coded in the EFS for each device separately.  So even though the ROM boots and works, the hw difference between the two is the Radio configuration.  On XDA we have not found a way to enable the Idol 4 pro ROM to work with the LTE configuration of the Open Market model.


----------



## yzldll (Mar 13, 2018)

nate0 said:


> You flashed the European ROM to North American Hardware.  It is like when getting permanent airplane mode when we flash the RM-938 variant ROM to an RM-940 device...
> I only suspect the system drivers and RIL services are independently setup for the radio and bands that are hard coded in the EFS for each device separately.  So even though the ROM boots and works, the hw difference between the two is the Radio configuration.  On XDA we have not found a way to enable the Idol 4 pro ROM to work with the LTE configuration of the Open Market model.

Click to collapse



Is there anything to do to solve the bug of “some WIFI signal cannot be found？


----------



## hupahopp (Mar 13, 2018)

nate0 said:


> You flashed the European ROM to North American Hardware.  It is like when getting permanent airplane mode when we flash the RM-938 variant ROM to an RM-940 device...
> I only suspect the system drivers and RIL services are independently setup for the radio and bands that are hard coded in the EFS for each device separately.  So even though the ROM boots and works, the hw difference between the two is the Radio configuration.  On XDA we have not found a way to enable the Idol 4 pro ROM to work with the LTE configuration of the Open Market model.

Click to collapse



I tried to upload to the US 4s firmware 4PRO 6077X
wifi is ok
store is ok
cellular network not ok
what with this?
I think when I upload to the US 4s European 4Pro it will not affect LTE settings
how to reconfigure LTE at US 4s to run European 4Pro
GSM 850 / 900/1800 / je 1900
LTE 1/3 / 7/8 / 20 / 28A / 38 
Please
Thanks


----------



## pst125675 (May 20, 2018)

Hello!
We are from Russia with the 4pda forum.
We found and flashing for the early firmware Retail T-Mobile (WP34) F1050.14.08011.53400. FFU and we have the BDS Menu mode.
Login to the BDS Menu for a long time holding Power + Volume up.
But we can not enter the massStorage mode.
Can you help us?
The test firmware (WP34) F1050.14.08011.33400 does not start - a cyclic reboot, but the input to the BDS menu on it works.
~One comrade from our forum have success with launching this test-firmware after modification cable
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=73444124
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cdba/MLj6mApnA
P.S. http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=73467410


----------



## djtonka (May 20, 2018)

You can't without unlocking mass storage first mean root bootloader like W1 or Ativ


----------



## pst125675 (May 21, 2018)

Progress.
MassStorage mode across BDS Menu works! retail F1050.14.08011.53400.FFU
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=73487831


----------



## avar27 (May 26, 2018)

turkish language cab please


----------



## adlorin (Jun 18, 2018)

The provided Qualcomm drivers don't work for me - nor did any that I could find online would work. I'm on Win 10 [Version 10.0.17134.112] if that matters, or not.

The phone kept showing up as qusb_bulk, as a USB device. I went to update the drivers, but instead deleted the device from Device Manger out of frustration when Windows said 'This is the best driver'.

After that deletion, it came up 'Android HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM4)' - Success! I can finally reinstall the OS! I really do like this phone, and I hope that this OS reinstall will end its constant app-crash cycle, every 10 seconds. :/ The T-Mobile FFU installed just fine, with the Windows Device Recovery Tool.. just 'this' FFU kept bombing out.

Hopefully someone else will find this helpful.


----------



## wbielinski (Feb 1, 2019)

*Omg, thank you!*

I have been fighting with this since September 2017. My Idol had the speaker issue, so I sent it in before the warranty expired, they sent it back "fixed" I tried to update the OS and the unit bricked, so I sent it back and they sent me a new T-Mobile unit. My speaker "blew" today and searching on how to fix it I came across your instructions. Thank you my unit no longer has the T-Mobile brand. 
THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!


----------



## nate0 (Feb 1, 2019)

Glad to hear that. Ya Alcatel is something else...


----------



## name丨ess (Mar 12, 2019)

*still need unlock code*

Hi ! note0,I follow your way .but it seem didn't  work,Whether I put in China Mobile card, or China unicom card.stiil ask me for unlock code.what should I do?can you  help me       
Displayed on the screen like this:
 the device is locked to a specific mobile  operator.Contact your Mobil operator for unlock  code.2 attempt  remaining


----------



## nate0 (Mar 12, 2019)

name丨ess said:


> Hi ! note0,I follow your way .but it seem didn't  work,Whether I put in China Mobile card, or China unicom card.stiil ask me for unlock code.what should I do?can you  help me
> Displayed on the screen like this:
> the device is locked to a specific mobile  operator.Contact your Mobil operator for unlock  code.2 attempt  remaining

Click to collapse



You could reflash your idol4s 1000 times with that ffu and it would not matter.  Sim unlocking the idol 4s can not be done by flashing this firmware or any firmware that I'm aware of.  So far from what I know, only the unlock code can sim/network unlock it..


----------



## pst125675 (Mar 14, 2019)

name丨ess said:


> Hi ! note0,I follow your way .but it seem didn't  work,Whether I put in China Mobile card, or China unicom card.stiil ask me for unlock code.what should I do?can you  help me
> Displayed on the screen like this:
> the device is locked to a specific mobile  operator.Contact your Mobil operator for unlock  code.2 attempt  remaining

Click to collapse



There is a working, proven way to remove the SIM-lock T-Mobile yourself.
Register and ask on that Russian forum, they will help you there to remove the sim-lock.
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=83259870
But there are two alleged conditions:
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=83266328
The working method of SIM-lock removal was first found and tested by me on Alcatel ONETOUCH Fierce ™ XL Windows (5055W) T-Mobile, it turned out that this method works on Alcatel IDOL 4S Windows (6071W) T-Mobile.
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=910345&view=findpost&p=76296942
In short - http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=82218071


----------



## erben (Sep 8, 2019)

nate0 said:


> If it shows up as  QHUSB_BULK or something else you need to install the correct drivers in order for it to appear as QDloader 9008.

Click to collapse



I tried now for a whole day to get "the correct drivers" - well, any drivers I could find - to work on Windows x64, 1903 - UEFI Bios ... tried to disable secureboot and driver signing, played around with all combinations I could find...

If anybody could help me out with a driver package that works under Windows 10 x64 on a modern device, please let me know and point me the right way.

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------




adlorin said:


> The provided Qualcomm drivers don't work for me - nor did any that I could find online would work. I'm on Win 10 [Version 10.0.17134.112] if that matters, or not.
> 
> The phone kept showing up as qusb_bulk, as a USB device. I went to update the drivers, but instead deleted the device from Device Manger out of frustration when Windows said 'This is the best driver'.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I deleted it as well - but the device is still not showing


----------



## pst125675 (Sep 10, 2019)

Here is the required Qualcomm USB driver
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=822827&view=findpost&p=67469429
I don’t understand how to attach files to messages on the forum here, everything is very confused, do not figure it out, I tried and it didn’t work out, sorry.


----------

